# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  EMUI 11 قد تكون أخر نسخة من EMUI قبل الإعتماد على نظام Harmony OS

## mohamed73

منذ ظهور التقارير التي تفيد بأن Huawei كانت تعمل على نظام التشغيل  الخاص بها والذي يحمل إسم Harmony OS، إنتشرت شائعات مفادها أن الشركة  ستضعه محل نظام الأندرويد التابع لشركة جوجل. دحضت شركة Huawei في النهاية  تلك الشائعات مشيرة أن نظام Harmony OS لم يكن مخصصًا للهواتف الذكية.  بالطبع، كان هذا قبل أن تقوم إدارة دونالد ترامب بإصدار قرار حظر شركة  Huawei. أعلنت شركة Huawei رسميًا عن ذلك في أغسطس الماضي.
 استشهد تقرير جديد من MyDrivers بمقابلة مع Wang Chenglu، رئيس قسم  البرمجيات في شركة Huawei. في هذه المقابلة، تم إستفساره حول EMUI 11 و  Harmony OS، وهو السؤال الذي أجاب عنه المسؤول التنفيذي في الشركة الصينية  بالإشارة إلى أن EMUI 11 يستخدم نفس إطار عمل Harmony OS، بالإضافة إلى  برنامج جدولة النظام ” والتغييرات الأخرى “.
 هذا يعني أن الإصدار الأحدث من EMUI والذي يستند على نظام Android 11 هو  بالفعل إصدار انتقالي يجهز الأجهزة والمستهلكين للإنتقال إلى الإصدار  العام الأول من نظام Harmony OS. سيصل الإصدار التجريبي من نظام Harmony OS  2.0 لأول مرة إلى أجهزة التلفاز والسيارات والساعات، بينما ستكون الأجهزة  المحمولة التي سيتم إطلاقها مع EMUI 11 هي الأولى التي ستتلقى تحديث  Harmony OS 2.0 عبر الهواء. 
 استنادًا إلى الجدول الزمني الذي ظهر في وقت سابق من هذا الشهر، فإن  الدفعة الأولى من الهواتف التي ستحصل على نظام Harmony OS هي تلك التي  تستخدم المعالج HiSilicon Kirin 9000 مثل تشكيلة Huawei Mate 40 Series، ثم  الأجهزة التي تستخدم المعالج HiSilicon Kirin 990 5G، وفي النهاية الأجهزة  التي تستخدم المعالج HiSilicon Kirin 810. يمكنك أن تجد هذا التقرير الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

